# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Full Time Optometrist- Full time Optometrist with MD/OD practice in Dallas, TX

## MarcArrington

*Full Time Opportunity, Multi-location MD/OD Practice*
*For an Optometrist in Dallas, TX region!*
Multi-location Ophthalmology practice located in the Dallas surrounding area is looking for a motivated Associate to join their team. This is a great opportunity to grow with a practice that handles a full range of Vision cases daily. A world class Practice that wants you to be the doctor, is offering a great position to an Associate that includes full benefits and an opportunity for substantial income from the start.
. Excellent, well trained vision team
. Benefits include Health, Dental, CE, Malpractice, PTO, 401K
. Niche is cataract & lasik- no optical or selling glasses
. Full range of patients- Techs provided
. culture fit is very important
. Productivity is rewarded- ability to earn outstanding compensation
. M-f schedule, some lasik/cataract experience a plus
*Requirements*: O.D. licensed to practice in TX required. *Open to new grads or experienced ODs*. Excellent clinical and Communication skills. Works well in a team environment.
Send me your resume/CV today!
*Make all inquiries directly through Marc Arrington. Email: marrington@etsvision.com* 
*Phone/Text: (540) 206-2757*
ETS Vision specializes in placing Optometrists/Ophthalmologists in top practices across the country. All conversations and inquiries are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client (hiring practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity as an Optometrist/Ophthalmologist, send your resume/CV today!
*Visit our Web Page: www.etsvision.com*

----------

